# Well I know its not the best occasion...



## robs91jett (Mar 22, 2005)

but it's 9/11 again. Post up your memorial/patriotic/related pictures. I know there's some really nice ones out there. I'll be out a little later on for a shoot this afternoon. Try and keep a smile about you today ladies and gents.


----------



## IKEACAR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Well I know its not the best occasion... (robs91jett)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Well I know its not the best occasion... (robs91jett)*


----------



## 90hp '86camry (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Well I know its not the best occasion... (robs91jett)*

This is not my picture
I just liked it and decided to rehost it for all to see
Taken from the september 11 wikipedia page








For a high-resolution version, feel free to ask
Edit: hi-rez http://www.pifiu.com/vortex/up...l.jpg


_Modified by 90hp '86camry at 9:17 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## robs91jett (Mar 22, 2005)

Thats pretty cool, actually. Are those spotlights?


----------



## 90hp '86camry (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (robs91jett)*

yes. that was the 2004 memorial.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribute_in_Light


----------



## robs91jett (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (90hp '86camry)*

Here's a display we made here at Wentworth...it's actually bigger than the pics show butanyways....
















_Though we move on, do not forget._


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Well I know its not the best occasion... (robs91jett)*

I took these photos on Feb. 24, 2001.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: Well I know its not the best occasion... (Numbersix)*

I finally picked up the DVD of Godspell. 
The famous routine for "All for the best" culminates on top of the south tower in late 1972 before the WTC was completed. The album cover shows the helicopter photo from on high...


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (robs91jett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robs91jett* »_Here's a display we made here at Wentworth...it's actually bigger than the pics show butanyways....
















_Though we move on, do not forget._

Oh man, I was just going to post pictures of the same thing. I go to school at Wentworth as well. It was nice to wake up and head to class seeing people take part in hanging up some flags!!!


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

taken 9/11 2003 from ground zero. im a nyc native...live in queens.


----------

